# BETOSCUSTOMS WINTER SALE



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

#002


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i need 2 1109's , im gonna try to send paypal and see if it takes it out my account , without having to wait for transfer...pm me you paypal addy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:43 AM~9612271
> *
> *


x2


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

Can I see a better picture of the 1301's chrome and gold? I want to see if they have a big lip under the knock offs.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:43 AM~9612271
> *        :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


and i sent my $$$ to a fucking loser when i coulda got a grip of this!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SPOILERS FOR SPORTS $10.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

GODDAMMMMMM


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOTS MORE TO COME. KEEP CHECKING BACK. I WILL KEEP LISTING TONIGHT.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 02:56 AM~9612362
> *LOTS MORE TO COME. KEEP CHECKING BACK. I WILL KEEP LISTING TONIGHT.
> *


cool , ill wait to see what all ya got :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2008, 10:56 PM~9612362
> *LOTS MORE TO COME. KEEP CHECKING BACK. I WILL KEEP LISTING TONIGHT.
> *


i'm grounded from any spending....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

can we do a 1am jan. 5th contest?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:58 AM~9612372
> *i'm grounded from any spending....
> *


ask 3wheelinfleetwood to give me back my cash and i'll buy buy buy! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1962 ORIGINAL HARDTOP IMPALA $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

nice stuff !!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

CUSTOM PAINTED EURO WAGON $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

DAMN YOU BETO! STOP!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1970 MONTE CARLO CONVERTABLE, WHEELS WERE JACKED $25.00 SHIPPED


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

GOOD STUFF BRO!! :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOLLOWING KITS ARE COMPLETE OR JUST MISSING WHEELS. CARS ARE PRICED AS MARKED PLUS SHIPPING 

SHIPPING FOR ONE KIT IS $7.00
SHIPPING FOR TWO OR MORE KITS IS $8.95


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LAST ITEM FOR TONIGHT:
CUSTOM BUILT TRUCK BY ROGER CHAVEZ
THIS I WOULD ONLY SELL FOR THE ASKING PRICE OF $85.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE CAR PARTS COMING SOON


----------



## sanchostattoos (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Beto I want some of these. Does my Caprice come with Chrome bumpers? Lol. I'm going to hit you up for some kits soon cause I'm going to need donors for the big body the caprice an impala and a 71 impala.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

PM'D


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

PM SENT DONT BUY UP ALL THE 79 MONTY ILL BE BACK


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 . Damn Im gonna go broke for real Beto.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc+Jan 5 2008, 03:48 AM~9612300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no shit huh :uh: :banghead:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

pm sent on the black monty and 76 caprice body


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine was sent also! :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

IF I DIDN'T HAVE HARD TIMES I GET SOME MORE WHEELS FROM YOU ROBERTO! GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES HOMIE!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

can you post pic of the 1301's


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 5 2008, 12:04 PM~9614148
> *can you post pic of the 1301's
> *


I used them on my '78 Monte promo, awesome wheels!

Here's what they look like in chrome,


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

ill take the green 78 monte and the chrome reverse


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

good luck on the sale


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Damn rent just took the rest of my money :banghead: :tears: and i see something that i want :angry:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Address Pm'd Thanks big dog!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics of the $15 spokes plz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

pics of the $15 spokes plz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 5 2008, 01:14 PM~9614209
> *I used them on my '78 Monte promo, awesome wheels!
> 
> Here's what they look like in chrome,
> ...


here are the 15.00 ones in chrome


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Payment sent homie!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2008, 10:28 PM~9618370
> *Payment sent homie!
> *


THANK YOU AND ALL WHO HAVE SENT PAYMENT


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 5 2008, 12:19 PM~9614496
> *good luck on the sale
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 6 2008, 04:53 AM~9619533
> *
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Beto i need 4 sets of PEGASUS #11016 $5.00 SHIPPED (520's TIRES)
Pm me paypal address homie...


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 5 2008, 04:18 PM~9615402
> *Damn rent just took the rest of my money  :banghead:  :tears: and i see something that i want :angry:
> *


fuck i feel you on this one,... this is torture ...... and if beto post up a 69 impala ... thats it for me :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 6 2008, 09:21 AM~9620309
> *Beto i need 4 sets of PEGASUS #11016 $5.00 SHIPPED (520's TIRES)
> Pm me paypal address homie...
> *


pm sent


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Jan 6 2008, 12:30 PM~9621410
> *fuck i feel you on this one,... this is torture ...... and if beto post up a 69 impala ... thats it for me  :banghead: :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


there was someone on here that has a '69 that wanted to trade for some stuff.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

that would be me


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Jan 6 2008, 11:21 AM~9620309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Payment sent....Thanks homie..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet stuff beto!!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

BUY THIS STUFF..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

payment sent homie


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

T T T! whats left homie?


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 04:24 AM~9612630
> *LAST ITEM FOR TONIGHT:
> CUSTOM BUILT TRUCK BY ROGER CHAVEZ
> THIS I WOULD ONLY SELL FOR THE ASKING PRICE OF $85.00 SHIPPED
> ...



DAMMMMMMMN thats sick !!! man i wish i had the coin for this... is there anychance of a resin front clip like that around ????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HUM, LET ME ASK MY CASTER.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2008, 08:10 PM~9633823
> *HUM, LET ME ASK MY CASTER.
> *


Don't do that, i already spent all my money! :biggrin: 

Will you have time to ship this week?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2008, 06:16 PM~9633880
> *Don't do that, i already spent all my money!  :biggrin:
> 
> Will you have time to ship this week?
> *


I WILL SHIP FROM WORK UPS ON TUESDAY


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 07:49 PM~9634964
> *paypal sent  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9633930
> *I WILL SHIP FROM WORK UPS ON TUESDAY
> *


MY FLEETWOOD TOO? :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 12:07 AM~9637458
> *MY  FLEETWOOD TOO? :0
> *


your fleetwood shipped aswell


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 8 2008, 03:57 PM~9641332
> *your fleetwood shipped aswell
> *


 :0 YOU THE MAN BETO, TTT!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

money order out the door for the 59 elc and the 41 chevy pick up :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 8 2008, 03:50 PM~9641679
> *money order out the door for the 59 elc and the 41 chevy pick up :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 03:05 AM~9612414
> *
> 
> 1970 HARDTOP BONNIVILLE $35.00 SHIPPED
> ...



Beto ? Is this still up for sale and does it come with the Model king drop top kit complete or just the chrome tree?

In the pics it looks like it has the chassie and i didm't know if your including that the interior tub,dash , sets ,etc. ! 

I am interested in this just asking if it comes with the Model King kit to complete or will the buyer just be getting the chrome tree that is pictured?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2008, 07:52 PM~9644024
> *Beto ? Is  this  still  up  for  sale  and  does  it  come  with  the  Model king  drop  top  kit  complete    or  just the  chrome  tree?
> 
> In the  pics  it  looks  like    it  has the  chassie  and  i  didm't  know  if your  including  that  the  interior  tub,dash  , sets  ,etc. !
> ...


SORRY MINI, SOLD


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR SENDING QUICK PAYMENTS


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

anything else for sale beto :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2008, 11:03 AM~9648715
> *anything else for sale beto  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, IF I'M NOT CASTING TONIGHT I'LL POST UP SOME STUFF.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 11:25 AM~9648894
> *YEAH, IF I'M NOT CASTING TONIGHT I'LL POST UP SOME STUFF.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 9 2008, 12:25 PM~9648894
> *YEAH, IF I'M NOT CASTING TONIGHT I'LL POST UP SOME STUFF.
> *


waiting......


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Green 59 vert Impala comes w/the stickers? I only want the kit if it has the stickers..... LMK!!! Gonz


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can you post a pic of the PEGASUS #11016 i got an extra 10


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> PEGASUS #11016 $5.00 SHIPPED (520's TIRES)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did mine ship also?

didnt know if i paypaled in time


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 9 2008, 11:43 PM~9655793
> *did mine ship also?
> 
> didnt know if i paypaled in time
> *


YOUR RESIN KIT I SHIPPED UPS ON MONDAY, YOUR RIMS WILL SHIP TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 02:43 AM~9612563
> *FOLLOWING KITS ARE COMPLETE OR JUST MISSING WHEELS. CARS ARE PRICED AS MARKED PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> SHIPPING FOR ONE KIT IS $7.00
> ...


i got dibs on dis one, it should be $13 right? i don't want da rimz any more, i found my rimz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got the 72 today beto, thanks.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 10 2008, 01:00 PM~9659544
> *i got dibs on dis one, it should be $13 right? i don't want da rimz any more, i found my rimz
> *


SORRY THAT WAS SOLD ALREADY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey beto when the 1003 hittin the sale?

you know why i like em :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey il take the 62 catlena and a low rider caddy


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 06:34 PM~9662576
> *hey il take the 62 catlena and a low rider caddy
> *


NO CADDIES


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill take the catlena send me a pm


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 06:43 PM~9662691
> *ill take the catlena send me a pm
> *


sent


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 10 2008, 07:28 PM~9662504
> *SORRY THAT WAS SOLD ALREADY
> *


wat bout da other 1? da special edition?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 01:40 AM~9612255
> *
> PEGASUS #1109 $10.00 SHIPPED (CHROME)
> 
> ...





2 sets homie. Paypal in a few.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey i sent the payment today


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

is the 70 GTX and the trailers and the 85 elcamio 
still for sell


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Jan 11 2008, 10:31 AM~9667858
> *is the 70 GTX and the trailers and the 85 elcamio
> still for sell
> *


YES THEY ARE STILL AVAILABLE.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any more stuff for sale


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Received tires today.......Thanks homie.......
pleasure doing business........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u should put 1301s on ur site beto


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 11 2008, 01:51 PM~9669566
> *any more stuff for sale
> *


yeah beto :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 02:29 AM~9612639
> *MORE CAR PARTS COMING SOON
> *


 wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeen beto


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

i need a set of the spokes-im liking the 68 bumpers-looks like my real ride :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for the homie Beto.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

hey beto can you get anymore civic type r hatch kits let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats left big hommie?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

x2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 14 2008, 09:31 AM~9690673
> *whats left big hommie?
> *


I AM OFF TODAY, WHEN I GET BACK FROM THE POST OFFICE I WILL POST.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aye beto have you got my pmz????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

NO


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

um ok i send you a few for that trade! if you dont want it just say.i got pm's today all day i dont know y you dont get myne .. ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 14 2008, 02:41 PM~9693260
> *um ok i send you a few for that trade! if you dont want it just say.i got pm's today all day i dont know y you dont get myne  .. ...
> *


KOOL, BUT I THOUGHT MARK SEND YOU PAYMENT FOR THE BODY AND BLACK RIMS, THAT WAS INCLUDED IN OUR DEAL. LET ME KNOW.


----------



## casino2595 (Jul 21, 2006)

thanx beto got my package today. awsome deal. thanx again.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

beto, have you gotn my money order in ?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 20 2008, 07:25 PM~9742407
> *beto, have you gotn my money order in ?
> *


YES I DID THANK YOU, YOUR ORDER WILL SHIP BY TUESDAY.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

beto did you get the pm about the 71?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9744284
> *YES I DID THANK YOU, YOUR ORDER WILL SHIP BY TUESDAY.
> *


thank you :biggrin: 
hope to show more work now and hopfully get a new camra


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey beto when are u gonna post some new stuff 4 sale homie :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u sould get my money tomarrow


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

can you post pics of the thing up for sall still ?
i think ill just buy some more cars from you...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

get my money yet


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 24 2008, 01:34 PM~9773837
> *get my money yet
> *


GOING TO THE POST OFFICE ON FRIDAY TO CHECK MY PO BOX. BEEN SUPER BUSY AT WORK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

COMING SOON!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

GETTING READY TO ADD NEW ITEMS, STAY TUNED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FEW PICS TO ENJOY WHILE GETTING THINGS READY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOUSE OF KOLOR = BLACK GOLD = 1oz. NEON
$4.00 EACH SHIPPED, BUY ALL 6 FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, USA ONLY
ALASKA AND HAWAII EXTRA...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 24 2008, 11:09 PM~9779741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u got one in the works????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 01:24 AM~9779781
> *u got one in the works?????  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

modified 60 sedan delivery??????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOUSE OF KOLOR = BLACK GOLD = 1oz. PASTEL
$4.00 EACH SHIPPED, BUY ALL 14 FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, USA ONLY
ALASKA AND HAWAII EXTRA...


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

what kits r left beto on this sale


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOUSE OF KOLOR = BLACK GOLD = 1oz. CANDY AND BASES
$4.00 EACH SHIPPED, BUY ALL 18 FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, USA ONLY
ALASKA AND HAWAII EXTRA...


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

beto does that HOK paint need thinned or is it ready to spray?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HOUSE OF KOLOR = BLACK GOLD = 1oz. BASES
$4.00 EACH SHIPPED, BUY ALL 9 FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, USA ONLY
ALASKA AND HAWAII EXTRA..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jan 25 2008, 02:11 AM~9779831
> *beto does that HOK paint need thinned or is it ready to spray?
> *


I USE 1/4 THINNER, 1/4 LAQ. CLEAR AND 1/2 PAINT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 11:52 PM~9779811
> *modified 60 sedan delivery??????
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FLOCKING
BOOTS
UP TOPS
AND SOME GOODIES FROM MY STASH BOX


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 25 2008, 04:00 AM~9779824
> *what kits r left beto on this sale
> *


so i take that as a none left then :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 01:52 AM~9779811
> *modified 60 sedan delivery??????
> *


NO, I PICKED UP A KLEAN ONE OFF EBAY.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 25 2008, 02:00 AM~9779824
> *what kits r left beto on this sale
> *


95% ARE MARKED SOLD FOR THE ONE THAT PAID. I WILL POST ALSO WHAT'S LEFT TOMORROW NIGHT.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 25 2008, 03:22 AM~9779851
> *95% ARE MARKED SOLD FOR THE ONE THAT PAID. I WILL POST ALSO WHAT'S LEFT TOMORROW NIGHT.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

id like a bottle of planet green and a bottle of stratto blue....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

you gat any of the ice pearls?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beto, Check your PM that I left you last night.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

Beto, check your pm's but just in case I want the following colors:

cortez blue pearl
lake violet pearl
cherry pearl
ultra orange pearl
emerald pearl
sherwood pearl
deep liliac pearl
goldmine pearl
red pearl
razberry pearl
blue gray pearl
gulf teal pearl
majik blue pearl
magenta pearl
permisson pearl
neon blue 
neon green
neon red
neon violet
neon orange
deep red
deep liliac 
pastel green
pod green
pink 
cluod blu
peach
liliac
pastel dark green
kandy violet
kandy purple
kandy scarlet
kandy wild cherry
kandy basecoat purple
gamma gold
lapis blue
marine blue
turquoise
lavander
green
so-blue
meteor marron
solar gold
stratto blue
planet green


thats 45 bottles. Let me know through PM what i asked please.

later


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ALL 72 BOTTLES HOUSE OF KOLOR SOLD TO RAYSTREY, THANK YOU, beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

VERY NICE SCORE RAY ! 


Can't wait to see some of paint work done with these colors !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:wow: Please tell me you didn't order a wack of brown paper bags to go with all that paint brotha!!!! hno: :rofl:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get mine today


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 25 2008, 01:16 PM~9782877
> *u get mine today
> *


GOT IT WILL SHIP OUT MONDAY


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ADDING SOME ITEMS IN A FEW MINTUES. JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1966 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN ASKING $100.00 SHIPPED W/CONFIRMATION


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

:tears:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1970 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN , NEEDS A WASH ASKING $50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1976 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN. ASKING $45.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

PROMO 1965 CHEVROLET IMPALA, MISSING LEFT TAILLIGHTS. ASKING $65.00 SHIPPED


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 26 2008, 12:17 AM~9787853
> *PROMO 1976 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN. ASKING $45.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


excellent fukkin price homies..... go try finding a mint 76 promo on ebay.....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1950 CHEVROLET ASKING $35.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SET OF 11 CONVERTABLE BOOTS $50.00 SHIPPED


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

1970 WINDOW FRAME $6.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MORE TO COME LATER


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 26 2008, 05:49 AM~9787886
> *CHEVROLET IMPALA $10.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


man id buy one of these but not sure if it fit the 67 GTX im gettin from RO


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 26 2008, 02:46 AM~9787773
> *ADDING SOME ITEMS IN A FEW MINTUES. JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK.
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS WHAT YOU FOUND FRIMO..?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i hit you with a pm, get back to me when you can


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

whats up beto i pm you get back at me.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rodriguezmodels_@Jan 26 2008, 08:12 PM~9792684
> *whats up beto i pm you get back at me.
> *


Sorry, if I do not PM you all back right away. I'm on my 14th day at work and have not slept in 24 hours. We are busy as hell and short haned on Managers. I get on here for a minute and when I get home I post items up.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

what are these items i read off    lol


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

QUE ONDA BETO


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

YOU GOT A PM BETO .


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 03:05 AM~9612414
> *1966 IMPALA $30.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


any more..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jan 28 2008, 10:52 AM~9803101
> *any more..
> *


SOLD TO PANCHO1969


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

did u receive my pm beto.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u send mine out


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

am i too late 4 the 50's chevy pick up,70 impala,70 gtx,51 bel air,86 elco


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 31 2008, 08:04 AM~9830003
> *u send mine out
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 31 2008, 12:27 PM~9832568
> *am i too late 4 the 50's chevy pick up,70 impala,70 gtx,51 bel air,86 elco
> *


still available
50's chevy pick up,
70 impala,
70 gtx,
86 elco


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 27 2008, 01:49 AM~9793571
> *Sorry, if I do not PM you all back right away. I'm on my 14th day at work and have not slept in 24 hours. We are busy as hell and short haned on Managers. I get on here for a minute and when I get home I post items up.
> *


ill move there if i get the managment job.. hook a brother up


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beto bro sent you a PM almost a week ago and haven't heard anything back???? Did you recieve it?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 5 2008, 02:58 AM~9867632
> *Beto bro sent you a PM almost a week ago and haven't heard anything back???? Did you recieve it?
> *


Same here, I know he said he's been busy though.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks beto i got it yester day 

also do u have any 77 montys


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wheres this 70 GTX??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bump


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

GOT THE PACKAGE YESTERDAY BETO THANKS FOR QUICK DELIVERY :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 8 2008, 12:13 AM~9893101
> *hey beto do you think you can ship my stuff payed you in dec, and still waiting damn its feb wtf :angry:
> *


LOMMIE PM ME YOUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT, I WILL REFUND YOUR MONEY. SORRY BEEN BUSY AND BELIVE ME I DO NOT MAKE MONEY ON THE WHEELS. NOT TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF FOR A COUPLE SETS OF WHEELS.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Did you ship out mine today bro?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 8 2008, 11:57 AM~9895604
> *LOMMIE PM ME YOUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT, I WILL REFUND YOUR MONEY. SORRY BEEN BUSY AND BELIVE ME I DO NOT MAKE MONEY ON THE WHEELS. NOT TRYING TO RIP YOU OFF FOR A COUPLE SETS OF WHEELS.
> *


i want the wheels homie i am not saying you rip me off i just need those i know you been really busy sorry for beeing an ass im just at a stand still :dunno:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 8 2008, 01:07 PM~9896186
> *i want the wheels homie i am not saying you rip me off i just need those i know you been really busy sorry for beeing an ass im just at a stand still :dunno:
> *


shoulda PM'd him! :nono:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i did hes just been busy


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 8 2008, 01:19 PM~9896251
> *i did hes just been busy
> *


you should have waited for his reply! just cause he didnt replay in your schedual, doesnt mean you have to make your impatience and anger known to the would like he's the bad guy! He's busy, deal with that!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 8 2008, 02:19 PM~9896251
> *i did hes just been busy
> *


i always pm alot to anyone IF i have a problem before i bring it out here


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 01:22 PM~9896267
> *you should have waited for his reply!  just cause he didnt replay in your schedual, doesnt mean you have to make your impatience and anger known to the would like he's the bad guy!  He's busy, deal with that!
> *


yea your right linc sorry beto and everyone already knows your a good guy its me 
being impatiencet im just ready to build


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT ! 

For those that dont see anything i got or can't afford my stuff Please don't forget are other LIL brothers have stuff for sale also !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 8 2008, 11:26 AM~9895832
> *Did you ship out mine today bro?
> *


Have your package in my car. I'm still at work and did not have time to ship today, but I'm off the next 3 days. Due to my sisters husbands funeral. I will ship out packages on Saturday. I have devoted that day (sat) to ship packages out. My work shipped in some help for me and he only decided to work a few weeks and stated that he would never work the hours I do. I agree with him and looking for a new job. I miss the action on here and want to start building and painting.
Lifes to short to work your ass off for a little extra $$$$$. 

I will pm you confirmation on Saturday.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Feb 8 2008, 12:07 PM~9896186
> *i want the wheels homie i am not saying you rip me off i just need those i know you been really busy sorry for beeing an ass im just at a stand still :dunno:
> *


Will ship on Saturday. pm your addy


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 8 2008, 12:22 PM~9896267
> *you should have waited for his reply!  just cause he didnt replay in your schedual, doesnt mean you have to make your impatience and anger known to the would like he's the bad guy!  He's busy, deal with that!
> *


thanks linc


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2008, 12:03 AM~9899407
> *Have your package in my car. I'm still at work and did not have time to ship today, but I'm off the next 3 days. Due to my sisters husbands funeral. I will ship out packages on Saturday. I have devoted that day (sat) to ship packages out. My work shipped in some help for me and he only decided to work a few weeks and stated that he would never work the hours I do. I agree with him and looking for a new job. I miss the action on here and want to start building and painting.
> Lifes to short to work your ass off for a little extra $$$$$.
> 
> ...


Thanks beto, Sorry to hear about the passing away of your family member. Yeah the working your ass off all the time for a little bit of extra cash sucks. I work outside in the snow all day so i try to pass on the ot all the time but sometimes i can't get out of it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you by chance get my pm Betos?????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2008, 10:16 PM~9900404
> *Did you by chance get my pm Betos?????
> *


no, please resend


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BETO IS A TOP OF THE LINE SELLER ON HERE! AWESOME TO DEAL WITH!

PM ME BETO!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 9 2008, 02:48 PM~9902830
> *no, please resend
> *


PM'D agian.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Re-sent addy Thanks!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 26 2008, 03:17 AM~9787853
> *PROMO 1976 CHEVROLET IMPALA, VERY KLEAN. ASKING $45.00 SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...


hey beto ill take this pm me bro ill have to send a mo though


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

payment sent for the 76 promo


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hey beto, you got anymore 1301s and 1302s?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Feb 10 2008, 06:34 PM~9911397
> *hey beto, you got anymore 1301s and 1302s?
> *



FEW MORE 1301's SOLD OUT OF 1109's AND 520's. i HAVE AN ORDER COMING THIS WEEK.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

PRIMO DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE 58 IMPALA UP-TOP'S...NEED ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Have an updated list of what you still have up for sale?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just checking to see if you got my addy pm?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Recieved my package today Betos. Thank you.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 11 2008, 01:24 AM~9914068
> *FEW MORE 1301's SOLD OUT OF 1109's AND 520's. i HAVE AN ORDER COMING THIS WEEK.
> *


cool probly get a set or 2 of those 1301s at the end of the week. got any 58 impala vert boots?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2008, 11:48 PM~9914233
> *PRIMO DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE 58 IMPALA UP-TOP'S...NEED ONE. :biggrin:
> *


have a few left, want it at NNL or do you need b4 that? lmk :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 12 2008, 12:52 AM~9922293
> *have a few left, want it at NNL or do you need b4 that? lmk :biggrin:
> *


did my stuff ship out yet? just wondering


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 11 2008, 09:29 AM~9915105
> *Just checking to see if you got my addy pm?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 12 2008, 06:23 AM~9922785
> *:dunno:
> *


I DID GET YOUR ADDY, WILL SHIP GOODIES THIS WEEK


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 13 2008, 12:22 AM~9930399
> *I DID GET YOUR ADDY, WILL SHIP GOODIES THIS WEEK
> *


Cool bro Thanks alot!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 02:43 AM~9612563
> *FOLLOWING KITS ARE COMPLETE OR JUST MISSING WHEELS. CARS ARE PRICED AS MARKED PLUS SHIPPING
> 
> SHIPPING FOR ONE KIT IS $7.00
> ...



Hello I was wondering if you are still selling these and if you are do you have paypal? If you do can you send me your paypal address I'm very interested in these models!

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie got any 58s left??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Feb 15 2008, 05:26 PM~9952649
> *Hello I was wondering if you are still selling these and if you are do you have paypal?  If you do can you send me your paypal address I'm very interested in these models!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I'll get back to you.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 05:43 PM~9952781
> *hey homie got any 58s left??
> *


YES


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:43 PM~9953792
> *YES
> *


how much for one? and i need you to ship it to southside groovin


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 07:44 PM~9953806
> *how much for one? and i need you to ship it to southside groovin
> *


$10.00 PLUS $7.80 SHIPPING

SHIPPING GOES UP SEEMS LIKE EVERY DAY :angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:58 PM~9953903
> *$10.00 PLUS $7.80 SHIPPING
> 
> SHIPPING GOES UP SEEMS LIKE EVERY DAY :angry:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:58 PM~9953903
> *$10.00 PLUS $7.80 SHIPPING
> 
> SHIPPING GOES UP SEEMS LIKE EVERY DAY :angry:
> *



Getting ready to go up again in May.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

SENT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 15 2008, 09:31 PM~9954582
> *SENT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY MORE MODEL CARS LEFT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 10:58 PM~9953903
> *$10.00 PLUS $7.80 SHIPPING
> 
> SHIPPING GOES UP SEEMS LIKE EVERY DAY :angry:
> *


PM me your addy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 15 2008, 08:42 PM~9953766
> *I'll get back to you.
> *



Ok just let me know! Thanks


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridinimpala1964_@Feb 21 2008, 02:55 PM~9997351
> *Ok just let me know!  Thanks
> *


I DO STILL HAVE THOSE KITS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

any more imports?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Feb 21 2008, 10:07 PM~10002122
> *any more imports?
> *


SOLD


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

do any of the rx7 have full a engine? not just that usual 1 piece with all the details....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can i get a set of 1301s with 520s instead of the other ones?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

double post


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

do you still have the 58 and 59 impala kits


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10061944
> *can i get 2 sets of 1301s with 520s instead of the other ones?
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

beto , whats up with some plated parts?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto any more cop figures like i bought yesterday


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hey beto u get my pm homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

do you still have those spoke rims


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

do you still got this kit??? if so i want dibs on it!!!!


----------



## STUNNABOI (Feb 24, 2008)

do you still got this kit??? if so i want dibs on it!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STUNNABOI_@Mar 3 2008, 12:47 PM~10077988
> *do you still got this kit??? if so i want dibs on it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LET ME CHECK, I SOLD MANY OF THEM AT THE SHOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

u get my pm?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 2 2008, 09:30 AM~10069825
> *hey beto any more cop figures like i bought yesterday
> *


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

hey beto empty your pm box


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2008, 09:48 AM~9612572
> *SOLD
> 
> 
> ...


are these still available beto?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 25 2008, 09:24 AM~9779780
> *HOUSE OF KOLOR = BLACK GOLD = 1oz. NEON
> $4.00 EACH SHIPPED, BUY ALL 6 FOR $3.00 SHIPPED, USA ONLY
> ALASKA AND HAWAII EXTRA...
> ...


beto

these colors, do they have to be thinned before spraying?
if so what kind of thinner


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2008, 11:42 PM~10101570
> *beto
> 
> these colors, do they have to be thinned before spraying?
> ...


I DO THEM 60 LACQUER THINNER. 40 PAINT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2008, 12:49 AM~10101642
> *I DO THEM 60 LACQUER THINNER. 40 PAINT.
> *


 X2 ! 

It helps the paint flow and lay down even and smooth !


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thanks 
for the info.


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Mar 5 2008, 10:39 PM~10101538
> *are these still available beto?
> *


 :0 you building a training day monte


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Mar 6 2008, 07:25 AM~10101879
> *:0 you building a training day monte
> 
> *


i was thinkin like a altered image or something more old skool lookin.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

what left beto?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*INBOX FULL* :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto i need some locesters like cops and people with guns u got any


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 6 2008, 01:33 PM~10106013
> *hey beto i need some locesters like cops and people with guns u got any
> *


LITTLE HOMIE *NO GUNS* FOR YOU, I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME LOCSTERS BUT *NO FREAKIN GUNS*. DO YOU WANT ME TO TALK TO YOUR WONDERFUL GRANDPARENTS?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 6 2008, 02:24 PM~10106324
> *LITTLE HOMIE NO GUNS FOR YOU, I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME LOCSTERS BUT NO FREAKIN GUNS. DO YOU WANT ME TO TALK TO YOUR WONDERFUL GRANDPARENTS?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ok


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

PICKED UP BOX FROM UPS TODAY. THANX 4 RESENDING IT. :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*WILL POST MORE LATER*_


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

sent you a pm on the blazer


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

my paint go out yet ? :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

does the real wire look rims come with tires


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dink_@Mar 16 2008, 12:31 PM~10180250
> *does the real wire look rims come with tires
> *


yup

i just paint some spokes they come all chrome


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

that looks real good. think ill be getting some :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 16 2008, 11:24 AM~10180187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im gonna hit you up again beto. I need those parts for the 2dr caddi's. and Im gonna need a 59 & 60 impala. plus I m almost out of rims.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Mar 16 2008, 05:14 PM~10182449
> *Im gonna hit you up again beto. I need those parts for the 2dr caddi's. and Im gonna need a 59 & 60 impala. plus I m almost out of rims.
> *


DELIVERED TODAY HOMIE. 

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0000 6053 6338
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 10:08 AM on March 17, 2008 in PECOS, NM 87552.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 15 2008, 09:51 PM~10178166
> *my paint go out yet ?  :cheesy:
> *


0307 1790 0002 2801 2932


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get my 63


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 15 2008, 08:57 PM~10177903
> *sent you a pm on the blazer
> *


0307 1790 0002 2801 2901


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Mar 17 2008, 02:43 PM~10189942
> *u get my 63
> *


SURE DID. MAN I WAS SURPRISED TO REALLY FIND OUT YOUR CARL. IT NEVER DAWNED ON ME WITH PREVIOUS PURCHASES UNTIL TODAY WHEN I RECEIVED YOUR BOX WITH YOUR FULL NAME. AND YOU JUST LIVE 20 MINUTES AWAY.

I WILL GET YOUR TRADE SENT OUT TOMORROW AND THANKS FOR THE ORIGINAL IMPALA '63 CONVERTABLE.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 03:47 PM~10189973
> *SURE DID. MAN I WAS SURPRISED TO REALLY FIND OUT YOUR CARL. IT NEVER DAWNED ON ME WITH PREVIOUS PURCHASES UNTIL TODAY WHEN I RECEIVED YOUR BOX WITH YOUR FULL NAME. AND YOU JUST LIVE 20 MINUTES AWAY.
> 
> I WILL GET YOUR TRADE SENT OUT TOMORROW AND THANKS FOR THE ORIGINAL IMPALA '63 CONVERTABLE.
> *


did you get my 67 promo? and did my other stuff ship yet?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 17 2008, 02:53 PM~10190035
> *did you get my 67 promo? and did my other stuff ship yet?
> *


GOT THE '67 IMPALA PROMO THANK YOU, YOUR ITEMS SHIPPED ON 03/14/2008 AT 3:40PM FROM OAKLAND CALIFORNIA. AS YOU KNOW COST TRIPLE TO GET CONFIRMATION NUMBER.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

PLEASE STATE COLOR WHEN ORDERING

























[/b][/quote]

i recommend these to anyone, i tryied out the yellow just now, and it really pops, also a lot of flake!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 03:56 PM~10190062
> *GOT THE '67 IMPALA PROMO THANK YOU, YOUR ITEMS SHIPPED ON 03/14/2008 AT 3:40PM FROM OAKLAND CALIFORNIA. AS YOU KNOW COST TRIPLE TO GET CONFIRMATION NUMBER.
> *


SaWEET!!! will let you know when it arrives!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THE ONLY PROBLEM I HAD WITH THE SILVER WAS THAT IT SPAT OUT, I BOUGHT 2 CAN AND TRIED BOTH AND THEY DID THE SAME THING* :angry: *ANYONE ELSE HAD THAT PROBLEM WITH THE NEW TESTORS COLORS SILVER*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2008, 03:07 PM~10190188
> *THE ONLY PROBLEM I HAD WITH THE SILVER WAS THAT IT SPAT OUT, I BOUGHT 2 CAN AND TRIED BOTH AND THEY DID THE SAME THING  :angry: ANYONE ELSE HAD THAT PROBLEM WITH THE NEW TESTORS COLORS SILVER
> *


THAT'S WHY, YOU DIDN'T GET IT FROM ME :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

beto..... PLATED PARTS???????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 17 2008, 03:20 PM~10190316
> *beto..... PLATED PARTS???????
> *


EXAMPLE..................THIS IS WHY I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE PARTS PLATED............... :angry:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got the 76 bro, but you forgot the 520's again.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 17 2008, 03:32 PM~10190407
> *got the 76 bro, but you forgot the 520's again.
> *


DAMN, I'LL SHIP THEM OUT TOMORROW. PM YOUR ADDY. 2 SETS RIGHT?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 03:47 PM~10189973
> *SURE DID. MAN I WAS SURPRISED TO REALLY FIND OUT YOUR CARL. IT NEVER DAWNED ON ME WITH PREVIOUS PURCHASES UNTIL TODAY WHEN I RECEIVED YOUR BOX WITH YOUR FULL NAME. AND YOU JUST LIVE 20 MINUTES AWAY.
> 
> I WILL GET YOUR TRADE SENT OUT TOMORROW AND THANKS FOR THE ORIGINAL IMPALA '63 CONVERTABLE.
> *


no prob u how much to throw in some cop figures


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 04:31 PM~10190397
> *EXAMPLE..................THIS IS WHY I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE PARTS PLATED............... :angry:
> *


why you mad? you told me you had some and would post them up , i have yet to see them......... :0 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Got the 3 Imp's and the 61 resins today. Great job on the castings.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 17 2008, 05:39 PM~10191403
> *why you mad? you told me you had some and would post them up , i have yet to see them......... :0  :uh:
> *


NOT MAD, JUST HAVE NOT GOT THEM BACK. I POSTED THE ONES I HAD ON PAGE ONE AND THEY SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 17 2008, 07:35 PM~10192800
> *Got the 3 Imp's and the 61 resins today. Great job on the castings.
> *


THANK YOU, LET'S SEE IT BUILT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 10:49 PM~10192951
> *THANK YOU, LET'S SEE IT BUILT :biggrin:
> *


Will do, will post pic when finished. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

beto you got a pm homie and everyone buy this mans stuff he has some real nice things and for the price we gettin them for is just amazing. great seller in my book.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 17 2008, 10:59 PM~10193066
> *beto you got a pm homie and everyone buy this mans stuff he has some real nice things and for the price we gettin them for is just amazing. great seller in my book.
> *


x3
beto 
gets some great castings !!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 03:42 PM~10189927
> *DELIVERED TODAY HOMIE.
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: 0307 0020 0000 6053 6338
> ...


no im not triping beto thats was quik. i mine i need more shit from you thanks beto your the MAN


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 04:46 PM~10190529
> *DAMN, I'LL SHIP THEM OUT TOMORROW. PM YOUR ADDY. 2 SETS RIGHT?
> *


yup


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 17 2008, 04:43 PM~10189936
> *0307 1790 0002 2801 2932
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*GREAT NEWS, I WILL NOW CARRY IN STOCK THIN MASKING TAPE. SHOULD ARRIVE ON THURSDAY. I WILL HAVE THE FOLLOWING SIZES:

10/100
1/64th
1/32th

10/100 IS VERY FINE LIKE A HAIR
1/64th IS A BIT BIGGER
1/32th IS ABOUT THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO TO KEEP IT LOOKIN SCALED.

A ROLL WILL BE $2.95 SHIPPED*


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*GREAT NEWS, I WILL NOW CARRY IN STOCK THIN MASKING TAPE. SHOULD ARRIVE ON THURSDAY. I WILL HAVE THE FOLLOWING SIZES:

10/100
1/64th
1/32th

10/100 IS VERY FINE LIKE A HAIR
1/64th IS A BIT BIGGER
1/32th IS ABOUT THE BIGGEST I WOULD GO TO KEEP IT LOOKIN SCALED.

A ROLL WILL BE $2.95 SHIPPED*


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10211713
> *GREAT NEWS, I WILL NOW CARRY IN STOCK THIN MASKING TAPE. SHOULD ARRIVE ON THURSDAY. I WILL HAVE THE FOLLOWING SIZES:
> 
> 10/100
> ...


homie, how much in each roll? couple of feet?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

I THINK 120" OR 240" I WILL POST WHEN I GET IT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2008, 11:22 PM~10211811
> *I THINK 120" OR 240" I WILL POST WHEN I GET IT
> *


damn!! i just bought 60 yards of 1/16 for 15.00


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2008, 12:12 AM~10211693
> *GREAT NEWS, I WILL NOW CARRY IN STOCK THIN MASKING TAPE. SHOULD ARRIVE ON THURSDAY. I WILL HAVE THE FOLLOWING SIZES:
> 
> 10/100
> ...


hey beto 
what about 1/8th and 1/16th too big for 1/24th scale ??
if not do you carry them ??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Please hit me up when you get this....I need it..... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey beto i got the caddy yester day


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Beto.. Got the blazer today.. Thanks..


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:52 AM~10212930
> *hey beto
> what about 1/8th and 1/16th too big for 1/24th scale ??
> if not do you carry them ??
> *


i can get it. I like useing the smaller tape. let me know if you want me to order it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

so any parts for caddies yet???? :scrutinize:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*TAPE IS IN, PLACE YOUR ORDERS $2.95 EACH SHIPPED*


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey beto
is that the 3 sizes you used on this car ^^^^ ???
if it is I want 1 of each pm me a total and I will paypal.
I see what you mean by keeping it in scale. those look right.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 21 2008, 12:05 AM~10220363
> *hey beto
> is that the 3 sizes you used on this car ^^^^ ???
> if it is I want 1 of each pm me a total and I will paypal.
> ...


I ACTUALLY USED THE 4 SMALLEST SIZES ON THIS RIVI.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

paypal sent
thanks beto !!!
as always a pleasure doing business with you sir !!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 20 2008, 09:37 PM~10218925
> *TAPE IS IN, PLACE YOUR ORDERS $2.95 EACH SHIPPED
> 
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: thats exactly the shit i need Beto :tears: im gonna need a couple rolls of that smallest 1....what the hell..2 of all 3....tell me this Beto....i use the tamiya thin tape n 1roll went to do the whole car...is it the same with this tape?..i dont mind,jus wonderin so i can buy enough,cause that tape beats razorin your own outta maskin tape.. :happysad:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 21 2008, 06:06 AM~10221153
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: thats exactly the shit i need Beto  :tears:  im gonna need a couple rolls of that smallest 1....what the hell..2 of all 3....tell me this Beto....i use the tamiya thin tape n 1roll went to do the whole car...is it the same with this tape?..i dont mind,jus wonderin so i can buy enough,cause that tape beats razorin your own outta maskin tape.. :happysad:
> *


I USED ABOUT HALF ROLL OF EACH ON THE RIVI, AND THAT'S CAUSE TRAIL AND ERROR.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent stuff, Excellent price!


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi there, I sent you a PM about the 59 impala and 2 set of rims. Just want to ask you how much it will cost and how you want me to pay you. You must be very busy but just wanna remind you  

By the way can someone tell me what is paypal?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Mar 23 2008, 02:39 AM~10233587
> *Hi there, I sent you a PM about the 59 impala and 2 set of rims. Just want to ask you how much it will cost and how you want me to pay you. You must be very busy but just wanna remind you
> 
> By the way can someone tell me what is paypal?
> *


International Services 


Rate charts and complete information for Australia
Mailing Services (Show Dimensions) Estimated Delivery Time* Post Office Price Online Price 
Global Express Guaranteed® (GXG) 
See Service Guide Before Mailing 1 - 3 Days Calculate Calculate 
GXGTM Envelopes 1 - 3 Days $63.45 $57.11 
Express Mail® International 
(Calculate Guaranteed Date) 5 Days $32.00 $29.44 
Priority Mail® International 6 - 10 Days $25.25 $23.99 
Priority Mail® International Flat Rate Box 6 - 10 Days $37.00 $35.15 
Priority Mail® International Large Flat Rate Box 6 - 10 Days $49.95 $47.45 
_First-Class Mail® International Varies $15.90_


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japanman_@Mar 23 2008, 02:39 AM~10233587
> *By the way can someone tell me what is paypal?
> *


_http://paypal.com_


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks. I'm setting up an account, it should make things easier.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

so when u shippin?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 24 2008, 07:41 PM~10247268
> *so when u shippin?
> *


tomorrow


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

any more little 1/64 scale cars hot wheels.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 24 2008, 10:45 PM~10247295
> *tomorrow
> *


  

thanks primo nice doin biz with ya


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Mar 24 2008, 07:50 PM~10247345
> *any more little 1/64 scale cars hot wheels.
> *


GOT PLENTY. HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR. I WAS JUST IN FOGTOWN LAST FRIDAY. PLACE HAS CHANGED. THANKS, beto


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

you have PM Beto


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 25 2008, 12:48 PM~10252364
> *Did you get my PM?
> *


yes and it shipped today


----------



## japanman (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn I can't wait to get my stuff.  Everyday I wonder if it will arrive. Anyone know how long it takes for stuff to get shipped to Australia?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP BETO? GOT THE TAPE TODAY!!!!!!! THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN SMALL!!!..LOL. I THOUGHT YOU SENT ME MY MONEY BACK!! I WAS EXPECTING A LIL BOX OR PADDED ENVELOPE. DAMN SHOULD BE FUN MESSING WITH THIS STUFF!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh u got the 1/64 tape too huh? that stuff is the shit.....

BTW.... isn't it time for a spring clearance sale


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 4 2008, 08:25 PM~10338703
> *
> 
> BTW.... isn't it time for a spring clearance sale
> *


:yes: x2....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

BETOSCUSTOMS SPRING SALE :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 16 2008, 05:05 PM~10431099
> *BETOSCUSTOMS SPRING SALE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:cheesy: hno: X2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WILL HAVE A SALE SOON. JUST PAID ALMOST $8,000.00 IN TAXES TO "IRS" AND "STATE" SO I WANT TO GET BACK MY MONEY TO CONTINUE SAVING FOR MY 1:1 BIG BODY OR PRE '84, THE 350Z IS UP FOR SALE ALSO. I WANT AND MISS MY SILVERDO. THINKING OF GETTING A 2008 CHEVY SILVERADO, GREAT DEALS RIGHT NOW. DEALER I WENT TO HASN'T SOLD ONE IN ALMOST A MONTH. THAT'S GREAT FOR ME :biggrin: SO KEEP IN EYE OUT FOR THE GREAT SALE., beto</span>*


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 17 2008, 10:04 PM~10443995
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP CARNAL?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 17 2008, 08:00 PM~10443956
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I WILL HAVE A SALE SOON. JUST PAID ALMOST $8,000.00 IN TAXES TO "IRS" AND "STATE" SO I WANT TO GET BACK MY MONEY TO CONTINUE SAVING FOR MY 1:1  BIG BODY OR PRE '84, THE 350Z IS UP FOR SALE ALSO. I WANT AND MISS MY SILVERDO. THINKING OF GETTING A 2008 CHEVY SILVERADO, GREAT DEALS RIGHT NOW. DEALER I WENT TO HASN'T SOLD ONE IN ALMOST A MONTH. THAT'S GREAT FOR ME :biggrin: SO KEEP IN EYE OUT FOR THE GREAT SALE., beto</span>
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 17 2008, 11:10 PM~10444048
> *:0  :0
> *


Down here by my house they are giving love on all the GMC and Chevy's. They are making one big Auto center . Puente Hills Chevrolet. or Puente Hills GMC you should look them up.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2008, 10:20 PM~10444113
> *Down here by my house they are giving love on all the GMC and Chevy's. They are making one big Auto center .  Puente Hills Chevrolet. or Puente Hills GMC you should look them up.
> *


THANKS PRIMO, I WILL CALL THEM FROM WORK ON SATURDAY. I'M HEARING OF HELLA GREAT DEALS DOWN SOUTH.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 23 2008, 11:18 PM~10239586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------

